# How much would you charge per push?



## 2003Ranger (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm used to plowing residential accounts or small to medium corporate accounts. I've never had to give a bid/plow a large account. I'm wondering how much you guys would charge per push on this account?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I doubt you'll get any responses to that. You simply can't tell anything by it.


----------



## 2003Ranger (Jul 16, 2006)

Alright thanks for the feedback. Thats pretty much all the information I've got on it. It is a subdivision that has normal width roads in it.

How much are people charging for subdivisions that are just over 100 houses with similar area? I'm just trying to get a ballpark estimate as to how much it should be. Like I said I'm new to this whole large bid deal, If anyone needs more information to help with a estimate I will try and post it up


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

How many courts? 2 ?Is there areas to put snow or is real tight? I do a sub division with 4 courts and there is about 500 houses in there for 2-4 for 725.00 then 75.00 dollars a inch there after. So a ball park with 100 houses 2-4 I would say somewhere around 325.00 then 75.00 a inch there after.This is a blind guess I would need to see it.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## 2003Ranger (Jul 16, 2006)

Rcgm said:


> How many courts? 2 ?Is there areas to put snow or is real tight? I do a sub division with 4 courts and there is about 500 houses in there for 2-4 for 725.00 then 75.00 dollars a inch there after. So a ball park with 100 houses 2-4 I would say somewhere around 325.00 then 75.00 a inch there after.This is a blind guess I would need to see it.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Thank for the input. There aren't any courts. There isn't a ton of room, but there are a few places to push show into. In the subdivision that you plow how are the lot sizes? I would say that 75% of the houses in the sub has probally have close to 1acre lots.


----------

